# ipad 2 bloqué sur barre de progression



## jaffhad2014 (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de mettre à restaurer mon ipad 2 via itunes, et celui-ci telecharge la mise à jour, entame la restauration mais reste en permanence bloqué sur la pomme avec la barre de progression et celle ci n'avance plus....
puis lorsque j'essaie de l'éteindre et de l'allumer, il se met en mode DFU et ne quitte plus ce mode !!
j'ai egalement essayé, le hard reboot, rien n'y fait...!!

quelqu'un aurait une ou plusieurs solution ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
jaff

ps : en attendant je l'ai relancé sur une restauration avec la pomme et barre de progression bloqué puis j'ai debranché le tout afin qu'il se vide de toute sa batterie....


----------

